# Red skin and missing feathers



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Today I was washing the butt of my 14 month old barred rock hen and noticed that her skin was very red mostly underneath her body (between her legs) and feathers were missing. The skin felt warm to touch as an infection would. The area of redness does extend to below the vent but is worse underneath her body. I have attached a picture. 
She is otherwise well and is the top girl so this is not feather pulling. She acts totally fine. In the past I have noticed some redness below the level of the vent so I have washed her butt (just warm water) more than the others. Please help!!! She is a love bug


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You more than likely have a feather picker. Slather her with diaper rash cream, like Desitin. That will slow down the picker and sooth her irritated skin. 

Next you need to figure out why it's happening. Boredom is usually the reason. Too tight space with too many birds is another. 

You helping her feel better will assure her remaining a Love Bug.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks for the response. My girls free range in a big backyard (2acres) from morning (8/9 am) till they go to bed and this is the top girl. I have seen no signs of feather pulling. I admit to being a total amateur at this but is there any other ideas? I will try the Desitin for sure but just don’t want to miss anything scary.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're not seeing any signs of mites on them, then the only other thing I know that does that is a feather picker.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Have not treated the girls for
Mites-I have a tractor supply nearby is there a product you could recommend?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can use the Frontline that has permethrin in it or just about any spray that has that as the main ingredient. There used to be a premise spray that could mixed to spray the coop and when mixed less strongly used on the chickens. Many used Sevin dust. I hated the feel of the stuff so I never used it on the birds.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's due to urates in feces scalding her skin causing redness, inflammation and irritation. Treatment is Nu-Stock which can be found in the equine section at a feed store. Shake the tube well and wear disposable gloves when applying it. It will also deter picking. 
Desitin diaper rash cream should work as well, as Robin mentioned, although I've never used it on my birds.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you both for your help. She had desitin on now but am monitoring it closely. Is there something I can do to prevent this? Double and tripled check the other girls and no sign of redness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All you can really do at this point is observe what might be going on.

And if you want, you could give them a sand pit to dust bathe in. It could be a bunch of sand in wading pool or in large hole. Sand is excellent for removing mites.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Besides egg laying dirt baths are her second occupation. Are some girls prone to this? Should I trim her bum feathers?
I just cannot say enough about what a wonderful site this is and how I really appreciate your advice so I can try and give them the best possible care.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Just thinking again but I’m the winter months I have them cooked oats and yogurt every morning and never saw any problems even with the stress of cold and minimal free range time. Do you think this would help?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A 14 month old hen should be fed layer feed, not oats and yogurt. Yogurt has a tendency to run through chickens causing diarrhea. Too much of a good thing can be bad for them.
When you see feces building up in feathers and fluff, it's time to wash off their rear end. During the summer, I use the garden hose with the attached sprayer. I then release the hen and let her go her way. During the winter, you can soak her rear end in a container of warm water or just use a damp wash rag to soften hardened feces in order to remove it.
Another issue with feces stuck in feathers and fluff, and more dangerous, is the possibility of fly strike. You dont want that to happen.

You can trim back feathers and fluff on the rear end for a "clear shot" to the ground, but dont trim back too much or they'll get scald again. Feathers and fluff will regrow during molt. Since it's winter where you live, hopefully you'll see feather regrowth sooner rather than later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dawg, I don't think she meant as their winter diet but as a winter treat. Remember, not everyone lives where Winter isn't a thing. 

I would just keep watching to see where the problem is coming from. If it is scald then something is upsetting her GI tract causing runny droppings.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Robin416 is correct the yogurt and oats were just a treat for cold mornings. We’re are into spring now as we are in the US northeast. The destine is helping the skin is pink not fire engine red and she seems fine and doing all the things chickens do. Thanks again for sharing your expertise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me, you'll learn lots having these guys in your life. Most of it fun things.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could be because other ones are attacking or like robin said plucking her feathers.


----------

